# Do You Know a .... Satellite Dish & Decoder Installer ??



## Jakes Place (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi All, 
We live in Atessa in the Chieti area ... Please can anybody help us out with details of an English speaking Satellite / decoder installer, please? 

We have been living with a Kodi box run from the internet, but with the bad weather in UK, and high winds around here, the reception can be pretty BAD (or at all!!) 

We have tried to get some information about what decoder & dish the local Italian electrician can provide, I do not think he wishes to install .... getting nowhere real fast (6 weeks my first request) :frusty:. 
We do not wish to pay for installation of a new dish / decoder / etc. ... then find out it can not suppy us with as much as we have already, and with the same reception.

Please can you advise of an installer that is able to supply; install/fit/set up; and able to answer our many questions, .... PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE :fingerscrossed:

Many Thanks


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Jakes Place said:


> Hi All,
> We live in Atessa in the Chieti area ... Please can anybody help us out with details of an English speaking Satellite / decoder installer, please?
> 
> We have been living with a Kodi box run from the internet, but with the bad weather in UK, and high winds around here, the reception can be pretty BAD (or at all!!)
> ...


 easy peasy il send you a pm with contact details


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

What do you have now?

If you have broadband and must have UK TV surf over to filmon and see if the channels offered meet your needs.

IIRC Sky UK maybe moving it's channels over to a narrow UK beam. The same thing that's happening with other UK channels. If they do paying for a big dish to receive those channels will be a waste.


----------



## Jakes Place (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Nick, 
Sorry to take so long to reply - we do not logon to the site often enough! 
What part of Italy are you living, please? 

Yes we have TV via the internet (WiFi) - Filmon, which can be pretty hit & miss, most of the time (weather in UK or here in Atessa, Chieti). 

We have never had a satellite TV / Dish before, so very much a novice, (& in a new country!). We are unsure what to purchase (dish/decoder - we think we may have a suitable decoder!!) & whom to install for us. We do not wish to pay any monthly / annual subscription - just the free to air UK channels. 

Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not that far south of you.

If you want UK TV then I don't think anything is left . At least nothing that can be picked up by satellite in central Italy. Before spending big money on this make the installer commit on you being able to receive the channels you want. But even if today you can still receive something it doesn't mean you'll be able to next year. 

I have no problem with Filmon. Your internet connection may be the problem. I admit I don't use it that much but the race a few weeks back was fine.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

BTW make sure the installer understands you want Astra 2D and the various UK channels. They may try to push BBC world on you. BBC world is a news channel.


----------

